# Maxxis high roller II?



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

Anybody have anytime in the high roller II? How does it compare with the original high rollers and minion? Looks like it will shed mud good and corners well.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Kidwoo
Maxxis High Roller 2 - DH tire | Blister Gear Review - Snowboards, Skis, Mountain Bikes -


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to run a Min DHF on the front and a high roller on the back, I liked that the high roller braked better then a DHF and cornered well however I would only get 5 days of riding on it before it was no good. 

I tried the high roller 2 out on the back and was blown away by the difference. It does well in mud, way better then a DHF, It corners pretty close to the the DHF but brakes a 100 times better. It rolls a little slower then the Highroller but lasts for a while. I got 12 days of riding Mont St Anne, and Bromont which are a ton of rock before I put a new one on the back. 

I personally love the combo of a DHF front and high roller 2 back.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow that was a great article, Offcamber, thanks.


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Wow that was a great article, Offcamber, thanks.


Yea, those guys do a really good job reviewing stuff. Kidwoo was dead on with his review of the SX, so I've read about his others stuff.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I haven't tried the original Highroller, but I'm running a DHF front and Highroller 2 in the back. Works good in mud and corners great. I feel like it holds surprisingly well in the corners as you push the tire to the edge. Once it does break loose it does go pretty quick and slides out pretty good, but once you figure out the break loose point then you can work it to your advantage.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Running it in the rear, with a DHF up front. Great combo. Much faster rolling than a DHR (but that is not saying much...  ). Ton of grip, good under braking, not much to say really. I *think* I prefer it to the old HR, but I only rode that a long time ago, so....


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

How does the width compare to a DHF 2.5?

Thanks.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

the 2.4 is the same as a 2.5 maybe a tiny bit more


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I have them now... running them front & rear. Once these wear out, I'm going to go back to the original High Rollers... I think they have better grip overall still. I don't care about braking as I try to not use them, so the increased braking control of the HR II doesn't weigh much on my opinion.

I've also ran it just in the front, and also just in the rear. I've had a DHF and original High Roller in the opposite tire too...so I've pretty much tried every combination of DHF/HR/HR2.

The HR2 feel more like a DHF than a High Roller. The grip is really good though on the HR2, I am not knocking it.. I just think the original High Roller is a better choice for me - the HR2 and it's softer, easier-to-engage side lugs might be a better feel for you when riding. It's an easier transition over to the side than the original High Roller. 

When I experience this feeling (same as DHF), it just makes me feel like I'm drifting too easily. When I go to lean the original HR hard, it just grips and I hook. Once it does slide, it's very predictable. I prefer this over the constant sliding feeling.

Right now though, they have original High Roller 2.5 Super Tackys on sale for $40 @ jenson...I stocked up on them for the next couple of seasons.


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

What size dhf are you matching it up with?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I only run 2.5 dual ply super tacky compounds of Maxxis DH tires as I run a tubeless setup.

Also to mention, the original High Roller lasts longer than the new one for sure.


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I am looking for a tire with more breaking bite to replace a DHF in the rear. I will give it a try.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Toddmac1 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I am looking for a tire with more breaking bite to replace a DHF in the rear. I will give it a try.


Have you tried the DHR? If you want more bite in the rear, it should serve you well. It's slower rolling though...


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have the DHR on my back-up bike now & plan to replace it as soon as it wears out, I like the bite but it is to slow for my taste.
DHF was working great in the rear until I encountered steep lose terrain. I ride loose over hard pack most of the time with lots of rocks & roots but when I was faced with steeper loose dirt trails I really wanted better braking.
From what I have gathered the HR2 will roll faster than a DHF, hook up well & break loose before a DHF. My only concern was sizing, I have a 2.5 DHF in the front $ I don't want a lbigger tire in the rear, looks like the HR2 has a similar size casing but the side knobs are a bit taller.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Toddmac1 said:


> I have the DHR on my back-up bike now & plan to replace it as soon as it wears out, I like the bite but it is to slow for my taste.
> DHF was working great in the rear until I encountered steep lose terrain. I ride loose over hard pack most of the time with lots of rocks & roots but when I was faced with steeper loose dirt trails I really wanted better braking.
> From what I have gathered the HR2 will roll faster than a DHF, hook up well & break loose before a DHF. My only concern was sizing, I have a 2.5 DHF in the front $ I don't want a lbigger tire in the rear, looks like the HR2 has a similar size casing but the side knobs are a bit taller.


I went from DHR to HR2 in the rear. The HR2 is definitely a faster rolling tire than the DHR. Not 100% convinced the HR2 is actually faster than a DHF...but it should at least be right there or thereabouts. Lots of braking bite and control in general, and I like the somewhat "soft" hookup feeling you get from it.

As for the sizing, yes, the 2.4 HR2 looks much more harmonious when paired with a DHF 2.5. (I always found that the 2.5 DHR in the rear looked significantly bigger/fatter than the 2.5 DHF up front, which was annoying...at least aesthetically... ).


----------



## AlpineSlayer (Dec 12, 2011)

ustemuf;9155703
Also to mention said:


> So how much longer would say you got out of the original high rollers? I've been running a pair of 2.4 ardents and have been pretty happy with the longevity of them, considering I've got about a year out of them and they are a 60a compound. Did you run the 60a compound? I'm only asking because I just noticed that the high roller 2 is on sale at price point and I'm thinking of picking one up.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I've got a 60 compound 2.4 exo on the front of my trail bike. 

Great cornering, better braking than a dhf 2.5. Seems like the cornering knobs are wearing unusually fast, but not 100% sure. I really like the tire so far.


----------

